

Experiences of Using PHP in Large Websites - codehack
http://www.ukuug.org/events/linux2002/papers/html/php/index.html

======
codehack
Oldie but goodie. Excellent non-biased paper on using PHP for large sites.
Please share your thoughts and experiences.

